# Demographics:  Are you married, in a domestic partnership, divorced, or single?



## Ceicei (Feb 25, 2004)

This has been an issue in the USA lately.  I am curious about the demographics of those who frequent MartialTalk.  Please respond to the poll.  Considering this can be a rather sensitive issue with some people, you do not have to post comments regarding your choice with the poll.

Thank you,

- Ceicei


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 25, 2004)

Unmarried until October 9th of this year.  :ultracool


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm single...no g/f cause I am so busy and also want to wait til college to get involved romantically at all...just girl-friends right now...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 25, 2004)

Ceicei,

I object! 

In the state of Michigan the person who files for divorce is listed as being single and the other person in the dissolved relationship is listed as being divorced. I voted Divorced, yet legally I am single, and have the documentation to prove it 

Nice Poll!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 25, 2004)

Single  :waah: 

Nobody wants me


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 25, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Single :waah:
> 
> Nobody wants me


My dear there is a big difference between nobody wants you and no one can have you. :asian:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 25, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> My dear there is a big difference between nobody wants you and no one can have you. :asian:


 What's THAT supposed to mean!?!?!


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 26, 2004)

The Technopunk is Divorced. Apparently No one can put up with him for long.


----------



## OULobo (Feb 26, 2004)

Single until Sept. '05. Although I might as well be married. I live with her and we act like we are already married. The only real differance is that my stuff is still my stuff and I don't have a ring.

To edhead and S.wolf: Enjoy it while you can. Being single is a blessing. I'm already doomed, my fate is decided and I haven't even gone through with it yet.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 26, 2004)

Married (2nd time around).  First one was way too early, problems from the get go but stuck it out for 9 years (9 looooooong years).  Got 3 great kids out of it, though, so I wouldn't trade the pain 'cause the pleasure the kids give me was worth it.  Been with my current wife for 5 years and have only had the standard married couple problems that help you grow as a couple.


----------



## Shodan (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm a female happily married to a male!!  We will celebrate our 5 year anniversary in May.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 26, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> This has been an issue in the USA lately.  I am curious about the demographics of those who frequent MartialTalk.  Please respond to the poll.  Considering this can be a rather sensitive issue with some people, you do not have to post comments regarding your choice with the poll.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> - Ceicei


Divorced and living in sin with my next ex-wife(ha ha).
Also I have one future kenpo goddess.
Sean


----------



## Ender (Feb 26, 2004)

Future ex wife??..*chuckles...gotta love it


----------



## Tgace (Feb 26, 2004)

Married (goin' on 12 yrs.) and 3 kiddos......ah my misspent youth.....


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 26, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Single :waah:
> 
> Nobody wants me


 
Hmm.......who sent me the reputation points saying they wanted me?  hehe.  I wanna know!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 26, 2004)

I'd have to hack the database to find out...and then you'd have to figure out how to get me to talk.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 26, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I'd have to hack the database to find out...and then you'd have to figure out how to get me to talk.


 Oooh, this could be fun!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 26, 2004)

And to my "sekret admirer"......yes I am ticklish......and Bob.....don't get mad at me for being off topic! It's not my fault I don't know who he is!   At least I hope it's a he.


----------



## OULobo (Feb 27, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> And to my "sekret admirer"......yes I am ticklish......and Bob.....don't get mad at me for being off topic! It's not my fault I don't know who he is!   At least I hope it's a he.




I'm not suprised you have a secret admirer. You have quite a cute little picture on your profile.


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 27, 2004)

Married, ... gonna be 18ys this december. Kinda forget when I begin and She ends....(I like that)


----------



## don bohrer (Feb 28, 2004)

Married the wrong girl. Now divorced! 

Let's just say she was easy to love, but hard to live with.


don


----------



## lifewise (Mar 22, 2004)

Married to a super fantastic guy. Twelve years, and still in love.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

single, solitary, lone, alone, solo, unmarried, unattached, free, bachlelorette, spinster (Ack), uncommitted, unaccompanied, on my own .......

Think that's all the words in the thesaurus to describe my status, oh yah one more.   Just me myself and I.  

Dot


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 22, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> single, solitary, lone, alone, solo, unmarried, unattached, free, bachlelorette, spinster (Ack), uncommitted, unaccompanied, on my own .......
> 
> Think that's all the words in the thesaurus to describe my status, oh yah one more. Just me myself and I.
> 
> Dot


You forgot One hot Chica, who scopes the dudes


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 22, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> single, solitary, lone, alone, solo, unmarried, unattached, free, bachlelorette, spinster (Ack), uncommitted, unaccompanied, on my own .......
> 
> Think that's all the words in the thesaurus to describe my status, oh yah one more.   Just me myself and I.
> 
> Dot


 I'm right there with you hot chica!   My greatest fear in life is ending up single with 62 cats running around my house.........hehe.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> You forgot One hot Chica, who scopes the dudes


Aaaah Rich .... always the charmer, like I said, if you were only Canadian, I'd be doing more than scopin'.  

Dot
:angel:


----------



## lifewise (Mar 22, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> You forgot One hot Chica, who scopes the dudes




Aw, that was sweet of you Rich.... 

I think this is going to be KenpoGirl's lucky year. With me moving away, she will have time to date..... or train more, or talk on MT or .....  :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> I'm right there with you hot chica!  My greatest fear in life is ending up single with 62 cats running around my house.........hehe.


Oh OH   

I already have 2 cats...... only 60 more to go.  :wah:

Dot
:waah:


----------



## lifewise (Mar 22, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> Oh OH
> 
> I already have 2 cats...... only 60 more to go.  :wah:
> 
> ...




I can't believe you admitted to that....


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 22, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> Oh OH
> 
> I already have 2 cats...... only 60 more to go.  :wah:
> 
> ...


 I have one.......so if we became roommates, then we'd only have 59 more to go.  Yes, you must be my twin!


----------



## lifewise (Mar 22, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> I have one.......so if we became roommates, then we'd only have 59 more to go.  Yes, you must be my twin!




You and Dot roommates - giggle. Sorry, that is funny. :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 22, 2004)

lifewise said:
			
		

> You and Dot roommates - giggle. Sorry, that is funny. :rofl:


 She doesn't even know me and she thinks I'm funny..........


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

lifewise said:
			
		

> You and Dot roommates - giggle. Sorry, that is funny. :rofl:


Yah that's the answer to "someones" fantacy.  :lol:

Dot
:angel:


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 22, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> Yah that's the answer to "someones" fantacy.  :lol:
> 
> Dot
> :angel:


 Me???? And you????  Wonder who that would be..............


----------



## lifewise (Mar 22, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> She doesn't even know me and she thinks I'm funny..........




edhead, have you EVER met Dot?


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 22, 2004)

lifewise said:
			
		

> edhead, have you EVER met Dot?


 Is she the funny one?


----------



## lifewise (Mar 22, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Is she the funny one?




Kenpo Girl is ah, the Ultimate Alpha Female in the pack, no "sidekicks" needed.  She's a one woman show.... lol


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 22, 2004)

lifewise said:
			
		

> Kenpo Girl is ah, the Ultimate Alpha Female in the pack, no "sidekicks" needed.  She's a one woman show.... lol


 I'm not a sidekick...........I'm the opening act!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> I'm not a sidekick...........I'm the opening act!


 
Aaaah okay...... 

Sooooo does that mean you're the teaser and I finish them off?  

_  did I say thought in my outside voice????  _

Dot
:angel:


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 22, 2004)

them?!?!?!? Just how many are there!!


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 22, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Single  :waah:
> 
> Nobody wants me



I do. Imagine, a lifetime supply of aprazolam! artyon:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> them?!?!?!? Just how many are there!!


:roflmao:

as many as we want!!!

:roflmao:

Dot
:angel:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 22, 2004)

Hmm....I got 3 cats.......I'm almost half way there myself.


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 22, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> I do. Imagine, a lifetime supply of aprazolam! artyon:


mmmm..........xanax.........one of life's truly good drugs........come over, I have some in my stockpile!


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 22, 2004)

You really think that many guys want to see the Dot and Erin show?!?!?!  We're almost superstars!


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 22, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Hmm....I got 3 cats.......I'm almost half way there myself.


 So if Bob moved in with us, we'd only have 56 more cats to go.........what an interesting household THAT would be........


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 22, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> So if Bob moved in with us, we'd only have 56 more cats to go.........what an interesting household THAT would be........


hmm....
1 Bob
3 Human Females
6+ Cats
2 Dogs
1 Ferret

= Bob, Bald and Ancient many many moons before his time.

Old I will be, Like Yoda, older still.  Good color to be, green is not, unless Orion you be.

:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 22, 2004)

Sorry Dot........guess we're not every guy's fantasy!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 22, 2004)

Whoops....I miscounted on the Human females....

Make that 5.

Must remember to check the map...see if Poland is near the mid-east....thats the only way I could survive a harem situation, unless they were all hooked on X-Box.


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 22, 2004)

Who are these 5 females that I'm going to be living with??


----------



## buddah_belly (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm divorced too...I was young and stupid, and I think the politically correct term for it now is "starter marriage."  

Now I'm still young, still stupid, and hopelessly unattatched.  I haven't even dated in five years.  Wow, maybe I shouldn't have admitted to that.


----------



## Marcus Buonfiglio (Mar 24, 2004)

Married to the same fantastic woman, still my best friend, for 22 years. I met her when she was in the 8th grade and I was a freshman in high school. Started dating as a junior. Married 7 years later. 2 great kids and a good life. She is also a very good Kenpo Black Belt and totaly supports my Kenpo passion. Can I get a wave!.. artyon:


----------



## someguy (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm single and looking for...
wait this isn't a personal add.  
2 cats right now but you don't usually see the old cat guy so I'm safe from that right Right RIGHT???
Luckily I'm still only 19 plenty of time I'll relaxe and enjoy it.


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 24, 2004)

Hmmm..........single guy with two cats?  You know what they say about single guys with cats, right?


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 24, 2004)

I am sorry to hear you think no one wants you.

But what are you looking for in a partner ? 
Why dont you think they want you?

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Single  :waah:
> 
> Nobody wants me


----------



## lifewise (Mar 24, 2004)

Yes Edhead, enquiring minds what to know .....


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 24, 2004)

Did Arni recruit you guys?? He's the head of my "Get a Man" task force. :boing2:


----------



## Rick Wade (May 4, 2004)

Married 10 years now and just had two daughters 14 months appart.  I would rather take on 5 blackbelts than take on my two daughters.  

I also have two daughter from a previous marrage 13 and 15 thats another headache all together.

Respectfully


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 4, 2004)

Divorced then married again  :idunno:  what the heck was I thinking.  :jedi1:  Anyway to those who like being unattached with freedom my suggestion is to stay that way. Marriage isn't all that it's cracked up to be and a lot of hard work. Two kids from a previous marriage and one with the current wife plus one due here in a few months. Shew. That's going to make me old quick. :uhyeah:


----------



## c2kenpo (May 4, 2004)

Interesting Poll, Especially to see about the demographic or Martial Artists.

Myself ~ Married (2nd) and that is another Journey that is even better then my martial arts Journey.
I am just glad that they are going hand in hand. 

David Gunzburg


----------



## OUMoose (May 5, 2004)

Single.  never married, no kids that I know of.  no pets anymore, as my apartment complex won't allow them.  ummmm... anything else you all want to know?  (keep it PG-13)...


----------



## edhead2000 (May 5, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> ummmm... anything else you all want to know? (keep it PG-13)...


Looking? Got a picture? artyon:


----------



## Taimishu (May 5, 2004)

Divorced after 27 years.
1 daughter, 3grandsons, 1 grand daughter, 1grand daughter due in 7 weeks.
1 cat 2 rats and a gerbil. Granddad to 7 rabbits or so the boys say.

David


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 11, 2004)

Living in sin. Same awesome g/f, who have known, and been with intermittently (we had some growing up to do, with each of us getting married in between) for 12 years.

Sadly, a good friend of mine and kenpo BB just told me his #2 marriage is headed for the courts.  Hmm.  Think mi'Lady & I will remain sinners...why get married, and ruin a perfectly good relationship?

Dr. Dave


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jun 16, 2004)

Just getting divorce finalized now.  Now dating an amazing man.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm getting married in a year and this is not very encouraging.


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes, I have a picture... Is there a seperate thread?


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 16, 2004)

I am married for the second time.  Two kids with the first one, one kid with the second and it looks like he's going to adopt the first two.  We too have had our differences, but we've managed to work them out...sometimes just by being quiet and reflecting inward.

Love, light and healing to all....


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 16, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> I'm getting married in a year and this is not very encouraging.


My husband and I started going together when I was 18 years old and he was 19. We've been together for 22 years now and married for 17. We have two children, a girl now 13 and a boy who is 10. It's been great! (Not everything we've had to go through together has been great, there's been a lot of hard times, but we went through them together and that is somethining I wouldn't want any other way.) He is my lover and my best friend forever.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Jun 16, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Living in sin.


Thank you.  I agree, there should be an additional category for us sinners.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 16, 2004)

What about "domestic partnership?"  Will that work for you sinners?


----------



## OULobo (Jun 16, 2004)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> My husband and I started going together when I was 18 years old and he was 19. We've been together for 22 years now and married for 17. We have two children, a girl now 13 and a boy who is 10. It's been great! (Not everything we've had to go through together has been great, there's been a lot of hard times, but we went through them together and that is somethining I wouldn't want any other way.) He is my lover and my best friend forever.



That's a little better.


----------



## lonecoyote (Jun 17, 2004)

Six years married. Smartest thing I ever did. We give each other strength.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Jun 17, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What about "domestic partnership?" Will that work for you sinners?


I wasn't sure.  Domestic partnership has a specific legal definition in some jurisdictions.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 17, 2004)

I have been married to my love for 23 years.  We have two almost grown children if you consider a 20 yr. half-dependent, independent thinking daughter grown, I don't quite, until she's not heading for disaster.  My son is 17, will graduate next year.  And a poodle and two cockatiels, one talks alot.  Lived most of my adult life, 20 years, in So. California but this has been a better place to raise kids (MN) the last 12 years.  Our marriage has had its serious ups and its serious downs but with God's help, we have stayed together.  We complement each other alot. We are great in adversity - really pull together.  We have the same interests, tastes - mostly artistic. Marriage is great if you marry for the right reasons, love, companionship, soul mate.  But any relationship requires alot of work especially if you are committed.   Its just hard to get that level of commitment when you live together. Been there done that. It worked the last time, got married. On Commitment: Will you be there when I get sick or old and gray? I know my husband will and I will be there for him.....God bless you all with happiness and health. TW


----------



## Bammx2 (Jun 18, 2004)

single. Had the "love of my life" once.We knew each other  for 13 yrs and never married....couldn't see ruining a perfectly good relationship like that
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





She's been gone 5 years and I miss her like crazy!
 Aside from her.......SINGLE! NO kids!
Which allows me to live in the US and england...I could not do that "with family"
 But I would give it up to have those 13yrs back.............


----------



## Adept (Jan 19, 2005)

Domestic partnership for six years this year. No kids as yet, but I would like some. My own little ninja clan!


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Jan 19, 2005)

What's a long-term engagement count as?


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 19, 2005)

RandomPhantom700 said:
			
		

> What's a long-term engagement count as?


 Well, if you both are not living together now in the same place and are still unmarried, then you would consider yourself as single.   If you are living together (being a little more than just roommates), then it is a domestic partnership.

  - Ceicei


----------



## Lisa (Jan 20, 2005)

Married.  Happily.  So long that I can barely remember ever being single


----------



## OULobo (Jan 20, 2005)

I guess I can change my status to freshly single.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 20, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> I guess I can change my status to freshly single.




You hear that ladies?

A nice guy is back on the market :~)


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 20, 2005)

Married for almost 15 years


----------



## Lisa (Jan 20, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> I guess I can change my status to freshly single.


 Hey OULobo... post a pic.  We already have one MT romance.  Maybe we could get a whole separate singles section going


----------



## Sarah (Jan 20, 2005)

Ive seen a pic of Lobo....im sure he has ladies queing up...


----------



## OULobo (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Ive seen a pic of Lobo....im sure he has ladies queing up...


Not exactly. I'm still in a bit of the recovery stage. In the pic, I'm the fair haired one.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 20, 2005)

**Watches as the MT ladies line up for a piece!**​


----------



## Lisa (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> **Watches as the MT ladies line up for a piece!**​


 umm.. yeah... they will be.  Not me, I am happily married.  umm... ever have a desire to be a cabana boy? 

 :angel:


----------



## Sarah (Jan 20, 2005)

Im sure you will admit that is a mighty impressive..._ahem_...weapon..._ahem_,  he has there!





			
				Nalia said:
			
		

> umm.. yeah... they will be. Not me, I am happily married. umm... ever have a desire to be a cabana boy?
> 
> :angel:


----------



## OUMoose (Jan 20, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Not exactly. I'm still in a bit of the recovery stage. In the pic, I'm the fair haired one.


Funny... he doesn't look quite as excited when it's only BBQ sauce...


----------



## Kane (Jan 20, 2005)

I am single and won't be thinking about marriage for a few years.


----------



## OULobo (Jan 21, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Funny... he doesn't look quite as excited when it's only BBQ sauce...


Damn, and here I thought I either burned, stole or bought all those pics.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jan 21, 2005)

What is it with all you Buckeyes who live in cities beginning with "C" - which seems to be _everywhere_ in your state!

I'm married 29 years - to the same person.  Two adult children, who are the other two loves of my life.


----------



## OULobo (Jan 30, 2005)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> What is it with all you Buckeyes who live in cities beginning with "C" - which seems to be _everywhere_ in your state!
> 
> I'm married 29 years - to the same person.  Two adult children, who are the other two loves of my life.



People in Toledo and Dayton may resent that.


----------



## digitalronin (Jan 31, 2005)

Am available ladies :*

requirements
----------------------
stacked  (please submit detailed picture)
must know how to gut and bait fish
must have in depth knowledge of great beer
must know how to give great foot massage after a long day fishing





no, am not a redneck, am latino


----------



## Schtankybampo (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey, where was the button for "Serial Sportdater" ?


----------



## Dronak (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm single, never married.  Education has always been my top priority, so I always put relationship stuff on hold.  Now that I'm finally finished (PhD, hence the reason it took so long), I'm hoping that I can settle into a job (still looking for one), and get a more active social life so that I can find that special woman for me.  I've been alone long enough and I really do want someone in my life now.


----------



## asangria (Feb 11, 2005)

Single here....then attached....then single again....then attached....do you see a pattern going here.


----------



## mj_lover (Feb 16, 2005)

un-datable! 20 yrs old, had a relationship thingy for almost 2 monthes in total.....


----------



## Dronak (Feb 17, 2005)

Don't feel too down about it.  If it makes you feel any better, you're doing better than me.  I won't say more though because I don't really want to indicate just how lacking this area of my life has been.


----------



## lulflo (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm a male, married to a female for 5 years with many more to come, three kids, one of them watching from above (son), two daughters here for us to love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Farang - Larry


----------



## tsdclaflin (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm a man very happily married to my first wife (and last wife) for almost 19 years.  It's better to be happily unmarried than married unhappily.  :ultracool


----------



## Schtankybampo (Feb 18, 2005)

Dronak, I lived in College Park, how did I avoid dating you? I thought I managed to date everyone, alphabetically, enrolled at the University of Maryland....

M


----------



## ginshun (Feb 24, 2005)

I am not currently, and have never been married.

 However, if my gf of the last 3 years has anything to say about it, that status won't last a whole lot longer.


----------

